# ???? Again



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am feeling pretty good about my shots out to 30 yards. The river bottom where I will be hunting I won't have any shots past about 15 yards because of the denseness of the trees. I know that I have to get in a stand and take some shots so I knw what to expect at the angles I will be at. My question is... At what point to I need to shoot with broadheads to fine tune my pins. I have talked with some guys that say that you don't need to, others say shoot with them a month or two before I plan on hunting with them. Also, Do I use just a few broadheds for practice and the rest are for hunting or do I resharpen the ones I used when practicing. I am using "slick Trick" 100 gr. fixed blade broadheads. These were recommended by a friend of mine.

Thansk in advance for your input.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

DJ,Do your arrows fletchings have a helical twist to them(the feather is twisted to give the arrow more spin when shot),this will help quite a bit for stabilizing your arrow.Some guys also index there broadheads(line the blades up with the fletchings).Also the weight and blade number may effect how your arrows fly.My bow shoots 100gr,4 blade muzzy's the best.If you want to try refletching some of your arrows to helical,I have a bitsenberger fletching tool you can borrow if you want.It is top of the line. mallard


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

dj,

I would recommend having some broadheads just for practice and saving some for hunting. I'm not familiar with the broadheads your using, but from my own experience you can always sharpen the blades, but the tips get dull and rounded and that doesn't help with penetration. I have a couple arrows with broadheads mixed in with my field points that I shoot every time I practice.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i think it is a must to shoot with your broadheads. you dont want to find out when you let an arrow fly at that once in a life time buck that they fly 6 inches right. tune your bow good and then shoot with your BH's and that will also give you confidence for your shot

mark


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

djleye I would suggest that you start shooting broadheads about a week before season starts. You dont really change any part of your shooting mechanics other than sighting your bow to the broadheads. If you shoot them for a month you will wear out your targets very fast and really gain nothing. I shoot groups of three so I keep three arrows tiped with broadheads just for practice. If an arrow has been used for practice I dont use it for hunting. All of my hunting arrows are new, straight,and sharp. I dont think that shooting angles from a treestand at 15 yards will require compensation. I believe that the arrow will fly to where you aim it. Your heart will pound so hard that you will think the deer can hear it. good luck


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzzz


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

old hunter put a stand 20 feet up and shoot 15 yards at your spot and you will change your mind.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

WP, I havn't worked on any yet, I was hoping to get to them in August....I have a few stands up at the spot I will be hunting so it isn't a huge priority. I did like the way your stands look though and I think my son would be comfy in them with me also!!!! Thanks all.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

dogdigger I have never shot from 20' in the air so I should not have given that advise about about shooting at those angles. I only put up stands about 10'. At that height it doesnt make much difference. If you are shooting from 20' up and the deer is 15 yds out where do you shoot? Do you aim higher or lower on the animal? About how much do you correct? Thanks


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i wasnt trying to give you hell i am jsut a knit picker for accuracy  you want to aim low. its fun to try different angles jsut to see how big of a difference it makes. i missed my first deer when i was 12 because i shot over it. it was close and i was 15' up. as for how low you have to shoot you set up to see. :beer: 
good luck this year
mark


----------

